# GTA 4 installation Runtime error (Vista SP1)



## elclair (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi

Everytime I try to install my original bought GTA 4 I get a 


Microsoft Visual C++ Runrime Library
Runime error! 

I have Vista (SP1) with all required specs to run the game


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi elclair and welcome to TSF,

You might need to install Visual C++ manually. It located on the DVD under
X:\GTAIV\Redistributable
Look for vcredist_x86.exe

And then try again.


----------

